# Oh, Lord my God. . .



## LawrenceU (Apr 30, 2005)

I've just come in from the front porch. This morning a very strong line of thuderstorms is rolling in. The lightning, wind, rain, hail, and yes the smell are impressive. As I sat outside and just enjoyed God's creation I was again reminded of his power and majesty. His creative beauty is sublime. My heart and spirit were deeply moved to reflect upon Him.

How has/does God's creation affect you in worship?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2005)

Lawrence,
It is sometimes beneficial to see the power of our God in creation. Our minds are limited; we cannot see the tree's for the forrest. Every hurricane season, it reminds me of how God works with his creation. The tragedy of a hurricane is devastating. However, for all we know, God is refining even the substance of the earth as well as the universe; sort of like flushing a toilet. 

As far as worship goes, there are very few things that can alter our view. A death in the family may for a short time. Financial needs, what have you. generally they are short term. By prayer and Gods grace will we approach the throne in a more _correct_ attitude, and even then, based upon our nature, until glory, it will still miss the mark. So, in short, it is by Gods grace alone.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 30, 2005)

Psalm 29:1 A Psalm of David. 
Give unto the LORD, O you mighty ones, Give unto the LORD glory and strength. 
2 Give unto the LORD the glory due to His name; Worship the LORD in the beauty of holiness. 
3 The voice of the LORD is over the waters; The God of glory thunders; The LORD is over many waters. 
4 The voice of the LORD is powerful; The voice of the LORD is full of majesty. 
5 The voice of the LORD breaks the cedars, Yes, the LORD splinters the cedars of Lebanon. 
6 He makes them also skip like a calf, Lebanon and Sirion like a young wild ox. 
7 The voice of the LORD divides the flames of fire. 
8 The voice of the LORD shakes the wilderness; The LORD shakes the Wilderness of Kadesh. 
9 The voice of the LORD makes the deer give birth, And strips the forests bare; And in His temple everyone says, "Glory!" 
10 The LORD sat enthroned at the Flood, And the LORD sits as King forever. 
11 The LORD will give strength to His people; The LORD will bless His people with peace

[Edited on 4/30/2005 by fredtgreco]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 30, 2005)

I get that same feeling Lawrence when I see the sunset. My wife taught our boy that "God is painting." So now when he sees a sunset he says, "God is painting again." That feeling of awe at the God of creation also sweeps over me whenever I go back West and see the mountains (one reason why I wish to move back there some day), expecially in Montana, Idaho, and Washington. It's amazing to think that these massive beautiful mountains were spoken into existence...

[Edited on 4-30-2005 by puritansailor]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2005)

There are some who think of nature as "God's chapel." Usually in my experience that is meant in a pan-theistic way. But the fact is, the creation does declare the glory of God. I am blessed to live in a state that has mountains and beaches. Everywhere I am surrounded by God's wonderful works of creation, and I bless his name.

"This country is geology by day and astronomy by night." -- J.B. Priestly

Psalm 19 has some wonderful things to say about both general and special revelation.

1 [To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David.] The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork.
2 Day unto day uttereth speech, and night unto night sheweth knowledge.
3 There is no speech nor language, where their voice is not heard.
4 Their line is gone out through all the earth, and their words to the end of the world. In them hath he set a tabernacle for the sun,
5 Which is as a bridegroom coming out of his chamber, and rejoiceth as a strong man to run a race.
6 His going forth is from the end of the heaven, and his circuit unto the ends of it: and there is nothing hid from the heat thereof.
7 The law of the LORD is perfect, converting the soul: the testimony of the LORD is sure, making wise the simple.
8 The statutes of the LORD are right, rejoicing the heart: the commandment of the LORD is pure, enlightening the eyes.
9 The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring for ever: the judgments of the LORD are true and righteous altogether.
10 More to be desired are they than gold, yea, than much fine gold: sweeter also than honey and the honeycomb.
11 Moreover by them is thy servant warned: and in keeping of them there is great reward.
12 Who can understand his errors? cleanse thou me from secret faults.
13 Keep back thy servant also from presumptuous sins; let them not have dominion over me: then shall I be upright, and I shall be innocent from the great transgression.
14 Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2005)

Once after an intense thunderstorm in Texas I saw a double rainbow. I'll never forget that sight. God is so faithful in the keeping of his promises. 

Genesis 9
12 And God said, This is the token of the covenant which I make between me and you and every living creature that is with you, for perpetual generations:

13 I do set my bow in the cloud, and it shall be for a token of a covenant between me and the earth.

14 And it shall come to pass, when I bring a cloud over the earth, that the bow shall be seen in the cloud:

15 And I will remember my covenant, which is between me and you and every living creature of all flesh; and the waters shall no more become a flood to destroy all flesh.

16 And the bow shall be in the cloud; and I will look upon it, that I may remember the everlasting covenant between God and every living creature of all flesh that is upon the earth.

17 And God said unto Noah, This is the token of the covenant, which I have established between me and all flesh that is upon the earth.


----------



## The Lamb (May 2, 2005)

Once my Pastor was involved in our Church Camp in the Adirondacks. They began to sing Kumbaya Lord. After a few verses, the trees began to shake and a violent T storm hit. IT was terrible. They stop singing the song. I believe it traslates into Come by here Lord no?


----------

